# You guys don't seem that excited...



## kirkpoore1 (27 Jul 2012)

...Given that THE OLYMPICS(1) ARE STARTING AND OMG IT'S THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD, or so I've been told if I watch certain TV channels. I mean, given that it's in your front yard, on your sidewalk, and probably flowing out of the kitchen faucet, are any of you really interested or are you all hunkering down in your shops trying to avoid the whole event?

Kirk
safely 4,000 miles away, but hunkering down in the shop anyway...

(1) also hoping I don't get arrested by the copyright police for using the "O" word...


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jul 2012)

On a personal note, I can't say that I'm all that bothered. I might watch a bit of some of the finals and will probably see the cycling, but I don't intend to sit in front of the telly for three hours for the opening ceremony. It's just me...I detest most sport - Rob


----------



## Cheshirechappie (27 Jul 2012)

The finest athletes in the world testing themselves against each other is a fine thing. For them to do so in Britain, which had some (though certainly not all!) the worlds best sporting facilities before this shindig is also fine. However, the need to spend £12billion so that they can makes most of us scratch our heads a bit, and the sort of bizzazz and hype surrounding the whole exercise is profoundly un-British. There is also the underlying suspicion that 'the olympic family' seems to contain a suspiciously large number of very slithery individuals taking 'facility payments' and other - erm - backhanders.

Let us enjoy the sport. Athletes that have dedicated themselves to the pursuit of excellence deserve it. As for the rest - well, it'll be over soon enough.


----------



## RogerP (27 Jul 2012)

I'll watch the cycling and some the finals but I'm getting a bit fed up with all the media hype and razzmatazz - they do go way OTT given half a chance. At least the BBC are giving us 23 digital HD channels so it should be easy to selectively watch just what you want.

For me LOCOG's attitude, blatant commercialisation and their rather strange choice of "partners" (sugar-water drink and fast-food sellers and a chemical manufacturer - amongst others) have taken somewhat the edge off. :shock:


----------



## Harbo (27 Jul 2012)

Sit back and enjoy?
To be honest I'm not really bothered but will probably watch bits of it - in my experience these things and interest in it tend to creep up on you?
I just hope it all goes well?
My daughter managed to get some tickets for a couple of the events ( nothing special) but cost £1600!!

Rod


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jul 2012)

If you get the chance, Kirk, watch the cycling events, both road and track. You should see some really exciting stuff. The men's road race is tomorrow and Great Britain has a really strong team with Mark Cavendish, Bradley Wiggins, Chris Froome, David Millar and Ian Stannard. Very good chance of our first gold medal. The women's road race is on Sunday. Then there's the men's and women's road time trials next week.

The track events should be really good. It's a very fast track so you should see some new World records.

Am I excited? You bet I am  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Jul 2012)

Fed up to the back teeth with it - we can't even get away from it on radio. The B.B.C. have 23? digital channels, so why couldn't they LEAVE BBC1 & 2 ALONE! We will be be paying for this for years - anyone who thinks the country will make money out of it must be in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## RogerS (27 Jul 2012)

RogerP":qnymzirf said:


> ....
> For me LOCOG's attitude, blatant commercialisation and their rather strange choice of "partners" (sugar-water drink and fast-food sellers and a chemical manufacturer - amongst others) have taken somewhat the edge off. :shock:



Slightly OT I emailed McDonalds who are one of the fast-food sellers and, given that the amount of food one can take in is fairly limited, asked them for a list of their food that was gluten free. Here is a sample of their response ....

• Double Bacon & Egg McMuffin (without Muffin) 
• Bacon & Egg McMuffin (without Muffin) 
• Ice Cream Cone (without cone) 
• Big Tasty (+/- Bacon) (without Bun) 
• Double Cheeseburger (without Bun) 

At least it is accurate. Have to say I am surprised that their burgers don't contain wheat as a filler.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jul 2012)

Kirk
It might possibly have something to do with the fact that we don't actually have yards, we have gardens, we don't have sidewalks, we have pavements, and we most certainly don't have faucets, we have taps.
But I suspect you knew that already!

S
PS And as for Shops......


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jul 2012)

Harbo":2sdo63j8 said:


> My daughter managed to get some tickets for a couple of the events ( nothing special) but cost £1600!!
> 
> Rod


My son's got some tickets....*Beach Vollyball!* :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:...not much more to be said really :-" - Rob


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jul 2012)

I must rush out and buy a TV set (and a licence....)
S


----------



## RogerP (27 Jul 2012)

RogerS":39wed6oc said:


> RogerP":39wed6oc said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



... going to be a bit messy eating that stuff without the muffins and buns


----------



## Blister (27 Jul 2012)

We will never know the full cost #-o 

For people to run as fast as they can 

Throw a ball or a stick and Jump

Best thing about it in my opinion is the regeneration of the area , will be interesting to see what is done and at what further coast in 17 day time :roll:


----------



## kirkpoore1 (27 Jul 2012)

Paul:

I only watch the cycling for the crashes. Oh wait--that's Nascar. If I can find it, I'll have a look. Unfortunately, I'm booked solid making chairs tomorrow, not to mention being a slave to what's broadcast. (OK, some of the swimming races can be exciting even without crashes, but women's--err, tiny little girls' gymnastics? Uh, no.) I'll have to dig around to find some feeds on the internet.

Steve: I knew about the gardens, but not the pavement (any paved surface here, but particularly the roads themselves), and I'd forgotten about the taps (usually government phone line listening).

RogerP: Who do you think has the money for all that stuff?

RogerS: I worked at McD's a long time ago. The quality of ingredients was always good, even if you can justifiably question the healthyness of the finished product.

Kirk
who will try to record some stuff on my highly commercialized but totally unlicensed electronic device of choice...


----------



## dickm (27 Jul 2012)

Has anyone been watching "2012" on BBC2?. I thought it was supposed to be a spoof, but it looks like most of the daft things portrayed have actually happened


----------



## Noel (27 Jul 2012)

Can't be any beds left in local hospitals...........


----------



## Noel (27 Jul 2012)

Only 199 nations to go........


----------



## Karl (27 Jul 2012)

I'd never even heard of "Aruba".

When will it end.

Thank god - we've just got onto the B's!


----------



## Blister (27 Jul 2012)

27 MILLION pounds opening ceremony and all the participants are volunteers #-o :-k :-k :-k


----------



## Noel (27 Jul 2012)

Karl":jkbnhfop said:


> I'd never even heard of "Aruba".
> 
> When will it end.
> 
> Thank god - we've just got onto the B's!



Me neither.
Must be near the end of the Bs by now with Brazil.

Hold on, B Virgin Islands, all 44 islands of them. And there's more, can't even pronounce the last one...


----------



## Noel (27 Jul 2012)

Ok, what's with the copper potty things?


----------



## Karl (27 Jul 2012)

Yeah - C's now. 

Time for another San Miguel....


----------



## Karl (27 Jul 2012)

Noel":3313qrpv said:


> Ok, what's with the copper potty things?



Hazel says all will be revealed. How cryptic.


----------



## Noel (27 Jul 2012)

Karl":1zf56p1s said:


> Yeah - C's now.
> 
> Time for another San Miguel....



Be some wait for San Miguel to appear......


----------



## Noel (27 Jul 2012)

Better call the host nation(s) by their proper name or else they be a firm letter of discontent to Susan Boyle.
They failed so far.


----------



## Noel (27 Jul 2012)

Well, that's it, pippers can't even get their team name correct.

Dear Susan.......


----------



## cambournepete (28 Jul 2012)

OTOH, I think the making of the Olympic rings was rather neat and the lights behind every seat work really effectively.


----------



## Karl (28 Jul 2012)

Arctic Monkeys rock.

Funniest bit - the queen cleaning her fingernails whilst the GB team came out.


----------



## cambournepete (28 Jul 2012)

Karl":23itws82 said:


> Funniest bit - the queen cleaning her fingernails whilst the GB team came out.


And she looked bloody miserable all evening, even when she declared the games open...
Time to retire methinks.


----------



## cambournepete (28 Jul 2012)

Good fireworks though - and Floyd


----------



## Karl (28 Jul 2012)

That olympic cauldron will take some beating!


----------



## Karl (28 Jul 2012)

cambournepete":5i006p9z said:


> Time to retire methinks.



And McCartney - don't know what's up with him!


----------



## cambournepete (28 Jul 2012)

Karl":3l4d4hhh said:


> cambournepete":3l4d4hhh said:
> 
> 
> > Time to retire methinks.
> ...


I never have been a fan and if he can't even sing his best song properly then definitely...


----------



## RogerS (28 Jul 2012)

I thought the opening was ..

impressive

inclusive

inspiring


----------



## Mark A (28 Jul 2012)

I caught a bit of the opening ceremony tonight. Who designed the United Kingdom's outfit? They look like chavy astronauts!


----------



## promhandicam (28 Jul 2012)

mark aspin":2bnygepb said:


> . . . Who designed the United Kingdom's outfit? . . .



The daughter of the old geezer who did the karaoke at the end.

Funniest bit was the German doing the Nazi salute when his team came on :shock:


----------



## Noel (28 Jul 2012)

mark aspin":1xg4ieqx said:


> I caught a bit of the opening ceremony tonight. Who designed the United Kingdom's outfit? They look like chavy astronauts!



Old Abba outfits I think.


----------



## mailee (28 Jul 2012)

Noel":3gffx19z said:


> Can't be any beds left in local hospitals...........


At least they got one part spot on....two kids sharing a bed! :lol:


----------



## RogerS (28 Jul 2012)

promhandicam":3rq61i62 said:


> mark aspin":3rq61i62 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . Who designed the United Kingdom's outfit? . . .
> ...



No she didn't. She has much more style than that. They were designed by Next. Stella designed the actual outfits they will be wearing when they are competing.


----------



## Blister (28 Jul 2012)

I put it on record , and went to bed 

Then was woken up by the fireworks causing all the dogs to start barking as well 

Now I am awake and watching the recording :roll:


----------



## misterfish (28 Jul 2012)

RogerS":1py4sp8j said:


> I thought the opening was ..
> 
> impressive
> 
> ...



Absolutely. I was expecting the worse but it was brilliant entertainment - suitably eccentric British and very well performed. Although the parade of athletes went on a bit I enjoyed the Czech athletes wry sense of humour wearing wellies and carrying umbrellas.

Misterfish


----------



## duncanh (28 Jul 2012)

I thought I'd put myself forward as apparently one of the few on here who's excited by it and really looking forward to watching as much sport as possible in the coming weeks. I'll be at St James' Park tomorrow to watch 2 football matches and if I'd been in London I'd probably have tried to see more.
Yes it cost a lot and we'll probably be still paying for it for some time to come. Yes, the money could probably have been better spent. Yes, there'll be political and sporting controversies. Yes, I'll probably be sick of the news going on about it all the time when there's other things happening in the world. But we have it now and have spent plenty of money on it so I might as well enjoy it.


----------



## woodshavings (28 Jul 2012)

The opening ceremony was brilliant and I am looking forward to watching some of the events.
A big well done and thank you to all involved.
John


----------



## woodbloke (28 Jul 2012)

misterfish":3rgtpq3h said:


> RogerS":3rgtpq3h said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the opening was ..
> ...


Same here...I was definitely expecting it to be cringe worthy, but I decided to stay up and see the whole thing. Absolutely fantastic...anyone who didn't see the whole thing missed a brilliant show - Rob


----------



## Jacob (28 Jul 2012)

kirkpoore1":1sgjqpbt said:


> ...Given that THE OLYMPICS(1) ARE STARTING AND OMG IT'S THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD, or so I've been told if I watch certain TV channels. I mean, given that it's in your front yard, on your sidewalk, and probably flowing out of the kitchen faucet, are any of you really interested or are you all hunkering down in your shops trying to avoid the whole event?
> 
> Kirk
> safely 4,000 miles away, but hunkering down in the shop anyway...
> ...


Remember we are British - we don't get excited by anything much, except rum, sodomy and the lash.


----------



## RogerM (28 Jul 2012)

woodbloke":a2rbg0xg said:


> misterfish":a2rbg0xg said:
> 
> 
> > RogerS":a2rbg0xg said:
> ...



Yep - me too. Having Branagh doing his Caliban speech from the Tempest whilst in the costume of Brunel was inspired, and the transfer from a rural economy to the Industrial Revolution and the forging of the Olympic rings was stunning. I liked the hospital and dream sequence as well. Maybe the rapper could have been given less time, and I really hope this is the last time they wheel out Paul McCartney for a state occasion. He really doesn't have a voice any more. In fact the cover of "Come Together" by the Arctic Monkeys to accompany the cyclists/doves was very authentic to the original and far better. SWMBO liked the inclusiveness of the whole show - using volunteers, children, past Olympians as well as possible future Olympians to light what has to be the most stunning Olympic cauldron ever. The tribute to those who died in the London bombing the day after the Olympics bid was won was very poignant. 

Those watching from overseas may have been a bit puzzled by some of it, but the humour of the Bond/Queen cameo and the Mr Bean Chariots of Fire skit wouldn't have been lost on anyone. I'm sure there is not one of us that would have liked to have been given the responsibility given to Danny Boyle, particularly having to follow the Beijing opening ceremony - but I think he managed to pull it off in a unique British way.


----------



## woodbloke (28 Jul 2012)

RogerM":lc6997ik said:


> ...and I really hope this is the last time they wheel out Paul McCartney for a state occasion. He really doesn't have a voice any more.



Have to agree on that one as well Rog...McCartney definitely made me wince when he started warbling, that apart 'Jude' was a fitting end to the show. I wish they'd also included a lap or two of the track with red, white and blue minis from the original 'Italian Job' movie, or even perhaps MC with the immortal line..."_you're only supposed_..." :lol: - Rob


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Jul 2012)

I've just watched the first half, up to when the athletes started parading in.
Stunning. Were those chimneys really buried 100ft into the ground or were they telescopic? Either way, very impressive.
And whilst I'm no royalist, I thought HMTQ was a good sport, too.
S


----------



## Mark A (28 Jul 2012)

Jacob":1sk857qf said:


> Remember we are British - we don't get excited by anything much, except rum, sodomy and the lash.


 I don't know what you're into...!


----------



## Tetsuaiga (28 Jul 2012)

I was actually really dissapointed with the ceremony, I found it all just a bit too random and bizzare.

Now the actual sports on i'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## newt (28 Jul 2012)

Perhaps I am easy to please, but I thought the ceremony was brilliant, and love all sport except wrestling. Don't know how I am going to fit in the GP tomorrow and the Olympics :shock:


----------



## newt (28 Jul 2012)

woodbloke":1st5eejv said:


> Harbo":1st5eejv said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter managed to get some tickets for a couple of the events ( nothing special) but cost £1600!!
> ...



Rob, worth checking it's not male volleyball


----------



## woodbloke (28 Jul 2012)

newt":14eo1lz6 said:


> Rob, worth checking it's not male volleyball


If it's Gareth, Pete...it won't be :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## Lons (28 Jul 2012)

kirkpoore1":393grj9h said:


> ...Given that THE OLYMPICS(1) ARE STARTING AND OMG IT'S THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD, or so I've been told if I watch certain TV channels. I mean, given that it's in your front yard, on your sidewalk, and probably flowing out of the kitchen faucet, are any of you really interested or are you all hunkering down in your shops trying to avoid the whole event? Kirk



Looking at the reaction and turnout to the torch bearers as well as the opening and early events, it would seem that a large % of the population is very enthused  



> Remember we are British - we don't get excited by anything much, except rum, sodomy and the lash.



*Ignore that*. Don't know where that idea comes from, (probably an attempt at humour), but certainly doesn't speak for me and almost certainly the vast % of the British population :? :roll: 

Hope you enjoy the (London) UK 2012 Olympics.

cheers

Bob


----------



## Sportique (29 Jul 2012)

Magnificent opening ceremony - all of it - well the parade did go on a bit - well done Danny et al. 

But as for the GB road cyclists - please guys lose with honour - the tactics were completely wrong - if the team felt beforehand that they could not control the field with so few team members then why did they not have a bigger team? or why did they even try those tactics? - the medal winners didn't appear to have any huge team support - well done to the medal winners they raced "properly", as for team GB, lose with dignity please ...

Dave


----------



## RogerP (29 Jul 2012)

Sportique":3a3yyqb3 said:


> ...... the tactics were completely wrong - if the team felt beforehand that they could not control the field with so few team members then why did they not have a bigger team? .....
> Dave


Because the maximum team size allowed was five. 

Well done to the winner Vinokourov ... pity he has such a chequered past.


----------



## Jacob (29 Jul 2012)

RogerP":32bbx2vu said:


> Sportique":32bbx2vu said:
> 
> 
> > ...... the tactics were completely wrong - if the team felt beforehand that they could not control the field with so few team members then why did they not have a bigger team? .....
> ...


So has Millar, not to mention dozens of others.
It was team GB against the rest. All the rest had to do was not help and just let GB do all the work, leaving the winning to chance and individual power. Serves them right really after all that over confidence.


----------



## RogerP (29 Jul 2012)

Jacob":347semlz said:


> RogerP":347semlz said:
> 
> 
> > Sportique":347semlz said:
> ...


I'm well aware of that.


----------



## Lons (29 Jul 2012)

> It was team GB against the rest. All the rest had to do was not help and just let GB do all the work, leaving the winning to chance and individual power. Serves them right really after all that over confidence.



Makes sense to me.

I know absolutely nothing about the subject but watched the cycling with great interest and expectation following all the hype. From 30 km out even I could see that they had little chance of catching the leaders and as a layman I couldn't understand the "wingeing" of the commentators who kept refering to the other teams "failing" to help out the GB team.

I thought the whole point of the Olympics was to pit nation against nation / individual v individual :? in which case why on earth should any of the others help out? Surely their only interest should be their own team result!

As a layman, my view is that they got the tactics wrong and should accept the failure with grace and get over it. the winners got it right and deserved it IMO

Bob


----------



## RogerM (29 Jul 2012)

+1. It sounded as though they thought they had a divine right to win if they executed their plan. Shame the rest of the field weren't working to the same plan - but I'm astonished that team GB didn't have a contingency plan to deal with an early breakaway. Given that Cavendish has a reputation for brilliant sprint finishes if he's near the front it seemed like a no brainer to expect the opposition to make an early break to ensure that Cavendish would be too far back in the closing stages. Focus is one thing, but not tunnel vision to the exclusion of being aware of the need to change tactics if the opposition refuse to work to your game plan. And as for criticising the rest of the field for failing to help by taking the lead, you could argue that the breakaway group were helping if only team GB had gone with them and slip streamed them to stay in touch. 

Finally lack of grace in defeat by Cavendish when he chewed the ear off a BBC reporter for suggesting that fatigue after the Tour de France was out of order and not what we should expect from our sportsmen.


----------



## Jacob (29 Jul 2012)

Lons":1vdtk4vu said:


> ..... From 30 km out even I could see that they had little chance of catching the leaders and as a layman I couldn't understand the "wingeing" of the commentators who kept refering to the other teams "failing" to help out the GB team.
> 
> I thought the whole point of the Olympics was to pit nation against nation / individual v individual :? in which case why on earth should any of the others help out? Surely their only interest should be their own team result!.......
> 
> Bob


The peloton _working together_ coud have picked up the breakaways from 30km from the finish. When they get it together they go like a train. It's common for breakaways to be caught within 100 yards of the finish even. That's what makes it exciting - lots of tactics going on all the time and chancers going for a break - this time they made it!
Normally other teams work together to give themselves each a better chance at the line but this time they must have thought it pointless to help GB as then Cav would nip in at the end and win anyway.
GB had no plan B - which might have been to discretely drop Cav, mingle with the peloton to confuse the opposition*, and then get it together nearer the end. Without GB in front the peloton would have been trying a lot harder and the result would have been very different.

*PS or cross the gap to the next group.


----------



## RogerP (29 Jul 2012)

Just to lighten it up a bit. There's an illuminating bit here http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/olympic-road-race-spectacle-or-disaster on the problems faced because in the UK we drive on the "wrong" side of the road. Apart from that Andrè Greipel's complaint was "It was the most amazing thing I've ever seen. There was not a single spot to pee."


----------



## RogerP (29 Jul 2012)

Jacob":sj7rp6gr said:


> Lons":sj7rp6gr said:
> 
> 
> > ..... From 30 km out even I could see that they had little chance of catching the leaders and as a layman I couldn't understand the "wingeing" of the commentators who kept refering to the other teams "failing" to help out the GB team.
> ...



Well put. It boils down to the other teams choosing to lose the chance for their sprinters rather than risk GB winning with theirs.


----------



## kirkpoore1 (29 Jul 2012)

I did get to watch some swimming and some highlights last night, including part of the bike race. Holy cr*p, no wonder that bike complaint thread went on so long--some of those roads were narrower than my driveway, and no shoulder to keep you out of the ditch, either.

Kirk


----------



## RogerS (29 Jul 2012)

Jacob":3h3mrzr9 said:


> kirkpoore1":3h3mrzr9 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Given that THE OLYMPICS(1) ARE STARTING AND OMG IT'S THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD, or so I've been told if I watch certain TV channels. I mean, given that it's in your front yard, on your sidewalk, and probably flowing out of the kitchen faucet, are any of you really interested or are you all hunkering down in your shops trying to avoid the whole event?
> ...



You really are a miserable old git, Butler. Here we have a thread where everyone is expressing how much they enjoyed the opening ceremony and then along you have to come and make some supposedly 'funny' comment. How many bottles of vino did it take to come up with those 'bon mots'? You just don't know when to button it, do you.


----------



## RogerM (29 Jul 2012)

Great to see the girls show us how it's done in the Women's Road Race. What a fabulous race. Congrats to Lizzie Armitstead on her silver.


----------



## Jacob (29 Jul 2012)

RogerP":3ufwsyy9 said:


> Jacob":3ufwsyy9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lons":3ufwsyy9 said:
> ...


Except for the teams having riders in the breakaways, including Cancellara who was obviously a contender. No GB in the breakaways!


----------



## RogerP (29 Jul 2012)

Jacob":1m1ojocc said:


> Except for the teams having riders in the breakaways, including Cancellara who was obviously a contender. No GB in the breakaways!


Strange crash from Cancellare, don't know what happened there, but fortunately no broken bones.


----------



## flying haggis (29 Jul 2012)

I got pulled over by the police and fined for driving in one of the Olympic lanes. 

I tried to argue that it wasn't clearly marked or signposted, but they weren't having any of it. 

They said that I should've noticed something was wrong when I started knocking down the hurdles.


----------



## Lons (29 Jul 2012)

> The peloton working together coud have picked up the breakaways from 30km from the finish



As I said, I know nowt but even the commentators expressed concern that the gap of over a minute wasjust too much to claw back.

I watched the closing stages of the womens race and that was pretty good, apart from all the punctures (why can't they put gunge in the tubes to stop the flats?)

Bob


----------



## Jacob (29 Jul 2012)

Lons":2vd92kc2 said:


> > The peloton working together coud have picked up the breakaways from 30km from the finish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they got it down from 5 to less than 1. That was GB team more or less on it's own at the front of the peloton. Team co-operation would have done it - not that the other teams should have helped - especially not if they had riders in the breakaways, their only chance of not giving it to Cav.


----------



## woodbloke (30 Jul 2012)

kirkpoore1":o1a63q5q said:


> ..some of those roads were narrower than my driveway, and no shoulder to keep you out of the ditch, either.
> 
> Kirk


..which is why you'll find that many cars (automobiles to them from the US of A) in the UK are small. That, and the price of bloody fuel :evil: - Rob


----------



## bugbear (30 Jul 2012)

RogerP":ak2blkni said:


> Well put. It boils down to the other teams choosing to lose the chance for their sprinters rather than risk GB winning with theirs.



Most of the other teams had a man in the (rather large) break - and teams don't chase down their own man.

But I have no idea what Germany were doing; they didn't have a man in the break, did have Greipel, and didn't help chase.

BugBear


----------



## RogerP (30 Jul 2012)

bugbear":bklkk3wx said:


> RogerP":bklkk3wx said:
> 
> 
> > Well put. It boils down to the other teams choosing to lose the chance for their sprinters rather than risk GB winning with theirs.
> ...


Maybe not have radio made the difference? Anyway it's all over and the best man on the day won. We'll be back to normal come the 18th Aug. (Vuelta a Espana)


----------



## studders (1 Aug 2012)

I see the Beeb have managed to get the Olympics on three out of four channels. Well done them but, I'm sure if they try a bit harder they can do better.


----------



## RogerP (1 Aug 2012)

studders":18wh0jbs said:


> I see the Beeb have managed to get the Olympics on three out of four channels. Well done them but, I'm sure if they try a bit harder they can do better.


... don't forget their other 23 on Freesat/Sky/Virgin


----------



## Wildman (1 Aug 2012)

Excited about damn sport taking over every blooming channel on the TV. Chuffed to bits me, when is it all over


----------



## studders (1 Aug 2012)

Ah yes, forgot those as I was looking on iPlayer for something to watch, fool that I am. 


Lets not forget ITV though. With a Golden opportunity to round up viewers not wanting to watch the Olympics what do they offer?

On the Buses.

So, big well done for them too.


----------



## kirkpoore1 (3 Aug 2012)

Here's why I haven't been watching:












I've been working on these every night and on the weekends for the last two weeks. Two are sold already, and I go out of town to sell the others (plus other stuff, plus camping, etc) tomorrow. Also I gave one to a friend who helped me, and one more is in parts and will be assembled as a demonstration project next week.

Kirk
who still has to load the truck & trailer tonight...


----------



## condeesteso (4 Aug 2012)

Yes Kirkpoore, excited:
If Yorkshire was a country it would be 11th in the medal table.
(source, Twitter... the fount of all knowledge).
I gather the Scots have brought more than their fair share too.

from a half-Scots Yorkshireman


----------



## condeesteso (5 Aug 2012)

Delighted to see the GB mens football out, on penalties too :lol: :lol: 
After being given a serious run-around by Senegal, a just and pleasing result.
Allows the attention to focus where it has been very justly earned.

p.s. and Sheffield just copped another gold...


----------



## Losos (5 Aug 2012)

Wildman":14fl0ps2 said:


> Excited about damn sport taking over every blooming channel on the TV. Chuffed to bits me, when is it all over



OH is watching a few events, but *I'm trying not to * :lol: There has been a lot of publicity about the money all the atheletes and visitors will spend but I did note that some of the larger retailers in London were saying that it *has not happened*, Oxford Street and Knighsbridge are quieter than normal for this time of year. Overall I expect there to be a negative on the money side meaning that we the tax payers will be coughing up as usual, there maybe some long term benefits if the UK in general and London in particular are better known around the world but that is extremely hard to calculate and I personally don't think it will be that much benefit to UK economy.

But, overall my main problem with this type of event is how the 'big' countries all want to get big medal counts and some of them (You know who I refer to) will use illegal methods to do so. We've already had drugs used in swimming, badminton teams deliberately not trying to win, and much more behind the scenes scullduggery. It's not really about the sport anymore is it :?:


----------



## condeesteso (5 Aug 2012)

Don't care about the ££... we signed up years ago (without a referendum, I recall) so whether it covers or not is too late to matter. Also too hard to measure I suspect as there will be intangibles for a while to come.
I'm happy to really respect the GB medal winners and competitors though - commitment so absolute has my respect.
And Ainslie sailed seriously close this after' I reckon :wink: 

[congrats to Murray who I had never really respected... stunner today, suddenly a big man... in the game and after]


----------



## Lons (5 Aug 2012)

Alll I can say is that I've never watched so much sport in my life and enjoyed a great deal of it to boot :!: 

Some of the GB athletes have put in some tremendous efforts. =D> =D> =D> 

Bob


----------



## studders (5 Aug 2012)

Losos":2am69vo0 said:


> ...........There has been a lot of publicity about the money all the atheletes and visitors will spend but I did note that some of the larger retailers in London were saying that it *has not happened*
> .......... I personally don't think it will be that much benefit to UK economy.
> ...........We've already had drugs used in swimming, badminton teams deliberately not trying to win, and much more behind the scenes scullduggery. It's not really about the sport anymore is it :?:


I might be a bit more interested in the Olympics were it just about Sport but, it isn't anymore. That's true of many, major, Sporting events.


----------



## RogerP (5 Aug 2012)

Losos":27yojeim said:


> Wildman":27yojeim said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> > But, overall my main problem with this type of event is how the 'big' countries all want to get big medal counts and some of them (You know who I refer to) will use illegal methods to do so. We've already had drugs used in swimming, badminton teams deliberately not trying to win, and much more behind the scenes scullduggery. It's not really about the sport anymore is it :?:


The swimming competitor and the Chinese have emphatically denied drugs use and the drug testing lab found no problem. The badminton farce was appalling. I've not heard about any "behind the scenes skulduggery" ... appreciate a link.


----------



## RogerS (5 Aug 2012)

studders":5oz3d72c said:


> Losos":5oz3d72c said:
> 
> 
> > ...........There has been a lot of publicity about the money all the atheletes and visitors will spend but I did note that some of the larger retailers in London were saying that it *has not happened*
> ...



I don't agree. What all the athletes and sports folk have achieved, the sheer hours and hours of training put in, the dedication.....that's what the Olympics is all about.


----------



## studders (5 Aug 2012)

RogerS":221rc7kh said:


> I don't agree. What all the athletes and sports folk have achieved, the sheer hours and hours of training put in, the dedication.....that's what the Olympics is all about.


Well, it's what the Olympics should be about but, it isn't anymore.
It's also about national status for the hosts, regardless of whether the country can afford it, corporate deals for the chosen few, doubts, lies, deceit and a 'Win at all cost' mentality for too many involved.
All in MHO of course.


----------



## thick_mike (6 Aug 2012)

Never really watched it before, but the men's badminton final was incredible. Those guys were bouncing round the court like rubber balls. Amazing!


----------



## thick_mike (6 Aug 2012)

Also natasha Jonas in the women's boxing was great.


----------



## RogerS (6 Aug 2012)

studders":w8h73l89 said:


> RogerS":w8h73l89 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree. What all the athletes and sports folk have achieved, the sheer hours and hours of training put in, the dedication.....that's what the Olympics is all about.
> ...



OK..let's look at the points you raise...

_about national status for the hosts._ Nothing wrong with that. Apart from the G4S shambles, I get the overall impression that the Games have been superbly organised...and something which I believe will impact in a positive way for the country, business, exports etc. Hosting something like this has also brought a tremendous amount of enjoyment to people in this country. I started off an Olympic-cynic/waste-of-money moaner. I have now changed my mind. I have watched far more of the Games then ever before. Same events as Beijing, Sydney but I watched nothing. The fact that it is on home-turf has made it all the more interesting.

A straw poll down the gym before the Olympics revealed the same amount of disinterest. A similar poll at the end of last week showed an awful lot of dissenters had also changed their minds.

_regardless of whether the country can afford it_ Debatable. There are many things the country cannot afford such as Trident and HS2. But have you ever had a mortgage? Ran a credit card? Same principle as the country funding the Olympics. Also, we spent an awful lot less than the Chinese. Also take a look at these stats http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_of_the_Olympic_Games. Time will tell if we are in profit or loss. 

_ corporate deals for the chosen few_ Um, that's called business. You bid to be a sponsor. You win or lose. Or are you saying that there was some criminal activity involved in the bidding process. In which case, send your hard evidence to the police or the media.

Or are you objecting to sponsorship? In which case, we need to cancel all football, cricket, Formula 1, many other events, many classical concerts and operas and TV programmes (actually banning the latter for some might not be such a bad thing!)

_doubts, lies, deceit _ Evidence?

_a 'Win at all cost' mentality for too many involved_ Do you have any idea how ridiculous that sounds? It is called SPORT! And here comes Usain Bolt, walking the 100m Mens Final.


----------



## Harbo (6 Aug 2012)

Well the USA cannot be taking the games too seriously as NBC who have the TV rights are only showing edited highlights, generally 5 hours after the live event!
Surprising as they are well up in the medal table but I suppose that's commercial TV for you?

Rod


----------



## studders (6 Aug 2012)

RogerS":1hv2qdem said:


> OK..let's look at the points you raise...
> 
> _about national status for the hosts._ Nothing wrong with that.


 But what does that have to do with Sport? Why should where an event is held make any difference to those competing? Do you really thnk an Athletes sole or even main aim is to win for their country?


> _regardless of whether the country can afford it_ Debatable.


 Oh right, so we're not in recession then? That's good to know.


> _ corporate deals for the chosen few_ Um, that's called business.


 Again, what has that got to do with Sport. The Olympics managed well enough for many years without all the krap we get with them today.


> _doubts, lies, deceit _ Evidence?


 Have a Google.


> _a 'Win at all cost' mentality for too many involved_ Do you have any idea how ridiculous that sounds? It is called SPORT! And here comes Usain Bolt, walking the 100m Mens Final.


I'm disappointed Roger. You know damn well what I meant. Your facetious comment unneeded.


----------



## RogerS (6 Aug 2012)

Steve, we agree on too many other things to fall out over this one. Shall we agree to differ?


----------



## studders (6 Aug 2012)

RogerS":oa7vwvdm said:


> Steve, we agree on too many other things to fall out over this one. Shall we agree to differ?


No.



:lol:



I mean, Yes.


----------



## Lons (6 Aug 2012)

> I started off an Olympic-cynic/waste-of-money moaner. I have now changed my mind. I have watched far more of the Games then ever before. Same events as Beijing, Sydney but I watched nothing. The fact that it is on home-turf has made it all the more interesting.



*That statement could definately describe me * 

What I have got out of the amount of sport I have been able to watch so far is a great deal of enjoyment and some patriotic pride, (something that idiototic Morrissey describes as *"Olympic spirit 'like Nazi Germany'*). He should stick to singing though even that's questionable!

An interest in sports I have never previously considered watching, (womens beach volley ball aside :wink: ). Also learned a thing or two about some of the rules.
Cycling for instance I thought would bore me to tears but far from it and I have watched some of it completely captivated :? 

I guess all of that now makes me a fully fledged armchair sport critic :roll: 

Maybe we can, maybe we can't afford it. We can't afford the NHS, Old age pension and definately not the support we give to benefit scroungers and ilegal immigrants. We certainly can't afford the sallaries and expenses of the huge surplus of MPs and Lords. Royal Family? 

OK so we're in recession and all we hear is doom and gloom, - well I for one have found it a nice alternative to see something that lifts my spirits.

Just my twopennerth :wink: 

Bob


----------



## RogerS (6 Aug 2012)

Yup...feedback from the athletes is that they hated the Beijing Olympics. Everything controlled. Sterile. Compared to London. Words like 'Joyful', 'Uplifting'.

Better get back to my gruel which is what the killjoys would have us eat.


----------



## newt (7 Aug 2012)

I thought the games went to London before the financial bubble burst, could be wrong though. I can't imagine what would have happened if we had subsequently decided to cancel. Great games though.


----------



## RogerS (7 Aug 2012)

newt":3g4dqc88 said:


> I thought the games went to London before the financial bubble burst, could be wrong though. I can't imagine what would have happened if we had subsequently decided to cancel. Great games though.



As I recall they were awarded in the July of that year and the financial crisis kicked off later that year. It was the same year as the London bombings.


----------



## condeesteso (9 Aug 2012)

I've been very excited. Amazing performances and results.
But I have a sense of foreboding.
The closing ceremony / party. I fear a big turnout of the usual suspects - the 20th Century old farts (they know who they are), topped off by bloody Macca... again. As one press said: 'Let it be, Paul.'
I want to see a celebration of young talent - that has been the theme and was a part of what won us the bid in the first place. If I have to tolerate McCartney, a squealing Lennox and the back end of Queen... etc again, I shall be upset.


----------



## RogerM (9 Aug 2012)

condeesteso":3rsdm0ar said:


> I've been very excited. Amazing performances and results.
> But I have a sense of foreboding.
> The closing ceremony / party. I fear a big turnout of the usual suspects - the 20th Century old farts (they know who they are), topped off by bloody Macca... again. As one press said: 'Let it be, Paul.'
> I want to see a celebration of young talent - that has been the theme and was a part of what won us the bid in the first place. If I have to tolerate McCartney, a squealing Lennox and the back end of Queen... etc again, I shall be upset.



It could have been worse. I expected Cliff to come out and do a croaky performance of "Summer Holiday". Let's hope he's not being held over for the closing ceremony. Someone like Adele would have been far more appropriate - but I guess that as she's within a couple of weeks of dropping her sprog she had a good excuse.

Actually, I'm not sure how much we do at the closing ceremony. We were responsible for a significant part of the closing ceremony in Beijing, so perhaps Rio will give us a splash of noise and colour this time?


----------



## whiskywill (9 Aug 2012)

How about an austerity closing ceremony?

Gather up all the inevitable litter, particularly MacDonalds' wrapping, chuck it all on the flame and save on fireworks. The fire engines could make fountains with their hoses whilst on standby.


----------



## newt (9 Aug 2012)

condeesteso":2i8eq5oa said:


> I've been very excited. Amazing performances and results.
> But I have a sense of foreboding.
> The closing ceremony / party. I fear a big turnout of the usual suspects - the 20th Century old farts (they know who they are), topped off by bloody Macca... again. As one press said: 'Let it be, Paul.'
> I want to see a celebration of young talent - that has been the theme and was a part of what won us the bid in the first place. If I have to tolerate McCartney, a squealing Lennox and the back end of Queen... etc again, I shall be upset.



+1


----------



## RogerM (9 Aug 2012)

The Irish sailing commentary is worth a view. It's already been pulled from YouTube so watch it whilst you can. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=510_1344196881


----------



## newt (9 Aug 2012)

RogerM":tq5ln1i3 said:


> The Irish sailing commentary is worth a view. It's already been pulled from YouTube so watch it whilst you can.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=510_1344196881



:mrgreen:


----------



## woodbloke (9 Aug 2012)

newt":3hkf0lzr said:


> condeesteso":3hkf0lzr said:
> 
> 
> > I've been very excited. Amazing performances and results.
> ...


+2...you forgot the Spice Girls - Rob


----------



## condeesteso (9 Aug 2012)

Roger - the Irish take on the Laser race was brilliant, thanks for the link =D> =D> 
I was finding the UK commentator on the sailing just a bit annoying...' that's the right hand when you are standing at the back of the boat...' and all that helpful stuff.


----------



## Noel (9 Aug 2012)




----------



## RogerS (9 Aug 2012)

Noel":msm63q8t said:


>



Gold medal for levitation?


----------



## Mike.C (10 Aug 2012)

RogerS":2fqf9d7t said:


> Noel":2fqf9d7t said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Gold medal for being the very best, and as they should be Ireland are proud of the fantastic display of the noble art she showed us all.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (10 Aug 2012)

studders":1s0alnpv said:


> RogerS":1s0alnpv said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, we agree on too many other things to fall out over this one. Shall we agree to differ?
> ...



Oh Steve you are awful :lola:


----------



## studders (10 Aug 2012)

But I like you........ Shove.






Now the whippersnappers will be going.. eh???


----------



## Noel (12 Aug 2012)

Some mad spectators watching the marathon this morning. Bad enough sitting on the edge of a multi story building, but hey, bring the kids too, a fun day for all the family............:


----------



## RogerM (13 Aug 2012)

condeesteso":v52ahil0 said:


> I've been very excited. Amazing performances and results.
> But I have a sense of foreboding.
> The closing ceremony / party. I fear a big turnout of the usual suspects - the 20th Century old farts (they know who they are), topped off by bloody Macca... again. As one press said: 'Let it be, Paul.'
> I want to see a celebration of young talent - that has been the theme and was a part of what won us the bid in the first place. If I have to tolerate McCartney, a squealing Lennox and the back end of Queen... etc again, I shall be upset.



Well - you were right. After about 40 mins my comment to SWMBO was that I was completely underwhelmed. George Michaels "dirge" - what was that all about? I can forgive Ray Davies - Waterloo Sunset is an iconic piece of music about London - although I prefer *Cathy Dennis's cover*. Where was Cold Play or Adele or Kate Bush - all tipped as performing? Why weren't the Kaiser Chiefs performing some of their more well known pieces? Modern doesn't necessarily mean better tho' - witness Jessie J destroying "We will rock you". I'm surprised that Brian May and Roger Taylor agreed to go along with that. John Deacon clearly doesn't want to know, and just to remember how it should be you just need to revisit the 1985 *Live Aid performance by Queen*. Ed Sheeran's cover of "Wish You Were Here" was quite reasonable. 

Ah well. Overall it's been a great 2 weeks that's played havoc with my work productivity. Might get something done now!


----------



## RogerP (13 Aug 2012)

RogerM":1is2x8d8 said:


> condeesteso":1is2x8d8 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been very excited. Amazing performances and results.
> ...


 Yes it's been a great couple of weeks. I've only watch bits here and there (the events I'm interested in) but greatly enjoyed it. I can't comment on closing ceremony as I went to bed - but I only recognise a couple of the names you mention - never been into rock/pop and anyway must be getting old


----------



## cutting42 (13 Aug 2012)

RogerM":2nzxdy82 said:


> witness Jessie J destroying "We will rock you". I'm surprised that Brian May and Roger Taylor agreed to go along with that. John Deacon clearly doesn't want to know,



I thought Jessie did OK actually, she can hold a tune well and has the drama and power to carry it off. No it wasn't Freddie and nothing can ever be but not as bad as I feared when I first saw her step out.

BTW, John Deacon gave up playing many years ago long before the Olympics, before they toured with Paul Rodgers.


----------



## acewoodturner (13 Aug 2012)

I was very impressed about the individual athletes performances from all over the world , not just the British winners. They have trained for years, made all sorts of sacrifices, led a healthy lifestyle, eaten the right foods in moderation etc. These are the kind of people that are the iconic role models that our young people should aspire to be. The Government should be putting billions of pounds into sport and supporting people of all abilities. All sport should be free and sports facilities should be built or modernised everywhere in my opinion. If even from only an accountant's viewpoint in the cost of reduced crime, property damage, criminal justice system costs etc it would be well worth it. If you then add in the benefits of the long term fitness, NHS costs being reduced, personal family tragedies due to relatives dying young because of health related illnesses due to obesity, this country would be in a far better state in 20 years time than if it was by employing thousands of extra doctors and nurses due to obesity/heart disease etc.
It was ironic that in the opening ceremony that there was a pledge by the athletes representative about fairness and anti drugs. Who pops along but George Michael, that well known drug user with several convictions. Also starring last night were quite a few so called stick insect thin, fashion models some of whom also have convictions for using illegal drugs. Most of them looked like they could do with a good feed and I would guarantee that they probably think a balanced diet consists of a joint in each hand!
BTW I was a full time youth worker for 20 years working in areas of multiple deprevation and my views on this have been formed on this by working at the sharp end and not by reading the Daily Mail.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Aug 2012)

Sorry to be pedantic - they weren't depreved. Were they deprived or depraved?


----------



## beech1948 (14 Aug 2012)

I was very inspired by the athletes, the volunteers, the simpler things.

I was completely turned off by LOCOG, the legalistic bulls**t that prevented many form using the olympic symbol etc etc, the commercialism and the old, old stars of yester year. 

Seb Coe did well if a bit unprofessional sounding in his speech which made it all the more attractive.

I think its time to scrap the IoC.
I think its time to stop the global tour of the Olympics
I think its time to return the |Olympics to Athens as a permanent fixture.
I think its time to keep it simple and less commercial

Managed to avoid 90% of it all though except for the few highlights.

Al


----------



## Jacob (14 Aug 2012)

acewoodturner":1mn9b6td said:


> I was very impressed about the individual athletes performances from all over the world , not just the British winners. They have trained for years, made all sorts of sacrifices, led a healthy lifestyle, eaten the right foods in moderation etc. These are the kind of people that are the iconic role models that our young people should aspire to be. The Government should be putting billions of pounds into sport and supporting people of all abilities.


Agree.
And the same with education as a whole, instead of privatising it by stealth and adding debt burdens as a deterrent.



> my views on this have been formed on this by working at the sharp end and not by reading the Daily Mail.


 :lol: =D>


----------



## doorframe (14 Aug 2012)

RogerM":1t6ul4rr said:


> Why weren't the Kaiser Chiefs performing some of their more well known pieces?



*"I Predict a Riot"* might have been quite appropriate.

Roy


----------

